

Tell HN: App Store Doesn't Close When You Download an App - alex_g

The Apple gods have listened. When you download an app in iOS6, the app store doesn't autoclose.<p>Apple- if you're reading this, I haven't said anything else, so please don't take away my dev license.
======
kolinko
Any other significant changes to the store?

As for the downloads - it's on their official iOS6 intro page, so it's not
behind the nda :)

~~~
alex_g
Completely new design. Featured page is horrible, but everything else seems
like an improvement.

------
saurik
You can install StayOpened from Cydia to get the same functionality on iOS 5.

